# Περιστέρια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  η κυρια που λατρευει τα περιστερια

## n-i-k-o-s

είτε εδώ μια Ελληνίδα κυρία που λατρεύει τα περιστέρια.δείτε με τι στοργή τα ταΐζει. http://translate.googleusercontent.com/ ... 2N1ybVcjAA

----------


## Niva2gr

Αχ, τί καλή...   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Antigoni87

::   ::  Είναι πολύ εκφραστική!

----------


## douke-soula

καλη εκφραστικη και ......θορυβωδης  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

ποιο πολυ γελιο εχουν τα γλυκολογα παρα η καταληξη...πρεπει να ειναι απο μια σαχλαμαρα(σκερτσακια αν θυμαμαι) απο την τηλεοραση...που τα περισσοτερα ηταν κρυαδες...αυτο καλο ειναι!

----------


## alkisti

καλέέέέ τι καλήή που είναιαιαια !!! δεν εχω δει καλυτερη !!!
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
 ::

----------


## tonis!

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------

